# Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonded



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please cross post ... we would love to see these two saved:

I found these two GSD at our animal control. They were owner released w/o giving a reason or any information on either of them. Not even a phone # so I could call and check. 

I have a feeling they are mother and daughter. Mom, w/ the longer hair, is about 3 yrs old. The taller, thin one is the puppy. She is about 10 mos old. She is limping on the front right leg. Both of them are very attached to each other. They love to play together but they are very gentle with each other. Even while we separated them to take pictures they couldn't wait to be reunite. Both are friendly towards people, good with other dogs, ride well in cars and leash trained. They are heartworm negative (how surprising is that?). They had first set of shots and dewormer.

PLEASE let me know if you know of anyone who can rescue them. I need to get them out of ASAP. 

Best way to reach me is via e-mail however I will be away from computer til Wed (7/30) noon so if you have any strong leads you can call me on my cell at 678-986-0002.

Thank you all for your time.

Sincerely,

Dorothy 
Etowah Valley Humane Society
Cartersville, GA


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

Awww..... they both look so sweet! I hope someone can adopt them together!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*



> Originally Posted By: KarinAwww..... they both look so sweet! I hope someone can adopt them together!


ditto!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

I just hope someone can adopt them at all! They look so sweet! My boy Leo came from this shelter and they were very easy to work with and helpful - like most shelters in GA, they're over crowded and high kill however. If anyone's interested - hurry!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

OMG they are precious... BUMP!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

They are gorgeous!


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

Bump for the mama and her oh so skinny little girl









Kathryn


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

I can't believe no one scooped up these cuties.....


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

I'm surprised you just didn't sent this one directly to me...









Another bonded pair........from Georgia no less!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

There's another bonded pair in Dickson, TN:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=755548&page=0#Post755548


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

lol...too funny camppappy!! Yes...they do sound right up your alley!!

These two seem so sweet...........


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

These two are in Bartow Animal Control...which makes them extremely urgent!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

Bump for these two....

Trust me....two aren't hard do to at all.......


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

Just got another urgent plea for these two...time is running out!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

back up for the sweet pair...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

and back up from page 2 for these two sweeties......


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: CARTERSVILLE,GA,MOTHER/DAUGHTER-VERY BONDED*

I believe Dorothy can hold them past Tues. morning if a rescue will commit to them. Anyone interested in helping them should call her to find out for sure.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Please ... anyone?









> Originally Posted By: myamomPlease cross post ... we would love to see these two saved:
> 
> I found these two GSD at our animal control. They were owner released w/o giving a reason or any information on either of them. Not even a phone # so I could call and check.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

That gangly little girl is so adorable! I can't believe noone is interested in them..they are a beautiful pair.

Kathryn


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Please help ... anyone?









> Originally Posted By: myamomPlease cross post ... we would love to see these two saved:
> 
> I found these two GSD at our animal control. They were owner released w/o giving a reason or any information on either of them. Not even a phone # so I could call and check.
> 
> ...


 [/quote]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

These 2 are beautiful. Is anyone working on them and how long do we have?


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Bump!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

BUMP


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

I believe euth is Tues


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Bump


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

I have pull help available for a reputable rescue.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Bump for this sweet mom and daughter!!!!!!! (up from page 3!!)

They are in the Bartow AC and extremely urgent!!!!!!!!!

Pull help available!!!!!!!


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Bump for the girls.

Kathryn


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

This is a heartbreak. It seems to be raining wonderful GSDs everywhere and all rescues a full.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Keeping "The Girls" at the top!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Bumping up


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: myamomPlease cross post ... we would love to see these two saved:
> 
> I found these two GSD at our animal control. They were owner released w/o giving a reason or any information on either of them. Not even a phone # so I could call and check.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Another pair in need.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I can't believe these two are still there









so highly adoptable.....

shows how truly overwhelmed rescues are...


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Fingers, toes, eyes, and paws crossed for the girls.

Kathryn


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*











> Originally Posted By: myamomPlease cross post ... we would love to see these two saved:
> 
> I found these two GSD at our animal control. They were owner released w/o giving a reason or any information on either of them. Not even a phone # so I could call and check.
> 
> ...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Wow...these dogs would be swooped up in a min. around here..


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

mom and daughter gsds at etowah may have rescue...but need
August 5 2008 at 5:35 PM wendysos (Login Breezy1969)
Moderators
from IP address 75.251.132.157 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

fosters...here is the last em i got about their status. can someone bump them up on the boards? looks like the contact is tess at [email protected] 

begin crosspost

Plz cross post far and wide for these very nice girls. Tess, below, really wants to find a foster or home for them. Plz let her know if you can help.





On Aug 5, 2008, at 4:58 PM, Tessa Edwards wrote:

Louise, I am desperately trying to find a place or foster for these girls, pls let me know before the get pts. 


Tess 
[email protected]


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Kathy, Do you know what rescue is interested and needs fosters?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

Bigger bump...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

I don't have confirmation...but I think I heard these two got out?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

I do not know what rescue just got infro from SGD.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

myamom, I hope you are right. I was still getting urgent emails for them today.







Someone please confirm.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cartersville, GA - Mother/Daughter, Very Bonde*

I have confirmation that they were pulled.


----------

